# Knit or Crochet at 2pm Today Week 2 Eastern US Time



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

I don’t think alerts are working correctly. Come and knit today at 2pm Eastern time. We will chat with each other while we work on our projects. It will be from 2pm until 3:30 pm today. Say what you are making and your favorite type of yarn.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

From what I've noticed on "alerts" it is just to alert you that someone has posted on a topic you commented on or topic you started. It almost drives me crazy.


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

I know what you mean. But it stopped working when I needed it. Lol


----------



## hklangan (Jul 22, 2019)

Did no one join today? I've had a few things going but thought I'd join for a few minutes. Two projects, same as last week, prayer shawl in blues and a double knitting project. The double knitting project is in time out or I am. I'm not sure which. I just did a 2/3 of a row knitting the stitches that should have been gray in black and the purls that should have been in black in gray. Have to take it to the beginning of the row and redo.  But first I need to finish some school work. I'm a teacher and this coming week is the last with students.


----------



## Mary Diaz (Mar 30, 2012)

sandj said:


> I don’t think alerts are working correctly. Come and knit today at 2pm Eastern time. We will chat with each other while we work on our projects. It will be from 2pm until 3:30 pm today. Say what you are making and your favorite type of yarn.


Hello everybody
for Gds, hope you like the barefoot sandals
Good day


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

hklangan said:


> Did no one join today? I've had a few things going but thought I'd join for a few minutes. Two projects, same as last week, prayer shawl in blues and a double knitting project. The double knitting project is in time out or I am. I'm not sure which. I just did a 2/3 of a row knitting the stitches that should have been gray in black and the purls that should have been in black in gray. Have to take it to the beginning of the row and redo.  But first I need to finish some school work. I'm a teacher and this coming week is the last with students.


No one did. It was moved to the The other events section. I created another post and no one showed up. There isn’t enough traffic in that section. Do you want to try here next week again?


----------



## hklangan (Jul 22, 2019)

Sure. Loved the barefoot sandals. Have a great week.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

First time I have seen this. Sounds interesting.


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

I’ll look for you next week in both main and off line events (seems screwy to me since this is ONLINE, but you work with what you have). I wouldn’t count on alerts. It has been a couple of days since I looked at them and I finally found this thread among 116 “alerts”.


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Hi!! Is anyone out there today? I’m about to do some 
knitting.


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

I’m here a little late, getting used to time difference is going to be a challenge for me. I’m finishing my breakfast and then will be working on a charity hat. I’m trying to knit two matching hats, one for each group I knit for and then I try to make more hats (with stripes or contrasting ribbing) from the same yarn. That way when I finish a skein it is done and I don’t have to store a partial skein. I am really trying to knit down my stash. I am also trying to finish some hats so I can start some socks in June.


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

KateLyn11 said:


> I’m here a little late, getting used to time difference is going to be a challenge for me. I’m finishing my breakfast and then will be working on a charity hat. I’m trying to knit two matching hats, one for each group I knit for and then I try to make more hats (with stripes or contrasting ribbing) from the same yarn. That way when I finish a skein it is done and I don’t have to store a partial skein. I am really trying to knit down my stash. I am also trying to finish some hats so I can start some socks in June.


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

2 of us were on another link. I will tell them to remove one. Thanks!


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

I’ll try to catch up next week.


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

👍


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

See you at 2pm eastern time!


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Hello welcome


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Anyone out there today!


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

Yes, I’m running late but I am here, I finished the socks I was working on last Sunday and started another pair. There are the completed ones.


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Wow I’m going to watch library class to try and get some idea on how to knit on circular needles. Let see how that goes….


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

Sorry I am late again, got partway through this and my tablet ran out of power.

Is there anybody out there today? Once again I am knitting socks. I finished last week’s pair (see below). I fought the yarn the entire way and it had an integral pattern I don’t like but they are done. They are fraternal twins, once the pattern appeared I didn’t like them enough to put the effort into making them identical. They were done toe up with a FLK heel. The pair I am currently working on are also toe up but have a contrasting toe and will have a contrasting after thought heel. I spent hours last night researching after thought heels and ways to avoid the gap on the sides. I am spending June and July working on different socks and sock components. My ultimate goal is to not only become really proficient in socks but to replace all my commercially made socks with hand knit socks.


----------

